# Minimum Powder Room Dimensions



## txgencon

My research on the subject tells me that, in theory, one could squeeze a powder room into 11 sq. ft. and still meet code (I'm not sure how, exactly.).

I am reviewing plans that call for one that is 32" x 72" (standard round toilet, pedestal sink, door swings into area) and I feel it is entirely too tight (especially for an in-swing door) as even an average size man would have trouble getting negotiating around the door to close it.

With some slight adjustments, I could get it up to 40-1/2" x 90", which I feel is the absolute minimum. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Tinstaafl

IMO, unless it's going to only be used by a family of contortionists, that layout screams for an outswing door.


----------



## MarkJames

Pocket door.


----------



## Golden view

30" wide. length minimum would usually be 19" vanity plus 30" toilet plus 21" required clearance, so 70". Even with a pocket or outswing door, it's a little tight. 

I agree with you, about 25 square feet feels much better. A 5x5 room with fixtures on one wall is better than a long room to me. Plenty of room for inswing, get out of the way and close the door. A big wall for a piece of art or something to look at while you sit on the throne, rather than looking at yourself in the mirror.


----------



## Golden view

The smallest house to have powder room is going to be what, 1000 square feet, probably more? That extra 10 square feet is only 1% of the floor. A small price to pay for one of the most used rooms.


----------



## thom

An outswing or a pocket door, that would allow you to shorten the room a little. 

Instead of a vanity, a small sink might give you a couple inches. As a general rule, I try to consider comfort of use but sometimes in remodeling there is only a very small space available. 

Minimum width is 30", 15" commode ctr to sidewall. Remember that is finished, not frame. The design could be 32" wide (frame) though that would feel very tight. 

Must have 24" in front of commode. 
Figure 30" minimum depth of commode (you can find them at 28.5") for a round bowl, plus 24" required space in front of commode, and 16" for a shallow lav would give you 70" X 15" minimum. You could actually find a lav a little smaller, maybe 12" and you could find a commode 1-1/2" smaller so, you might be able to squeeze into 65" minimum (finished, not frame). This would be a very small powder room. Some of us would not fit in it.


----------



## MarkJames

thom said:


> An outswing or a pocket door, that would allow you to shorten the room a little.
> 
> Instead of a vanity, a small sink might give you a couple inches. As a general rule, I try to consider comfort of use but sometimes in remodeling there is only a very small space available.
> 
> Minimum width is 30", 15" commode ctr to sidewall. Remember that is finished, not frame. The design could be 32" wide (frame) though that would feel very tight.
> 
> Must have 24" in front of commode.
> Figure 30" minimum depth of commode (you can find them at 28.5") for a round bowl, plus 24" required space in front of commode, and 16" for a shallow lav would give you 70" X 15" minimum. You could actually find a lav a little smaller, maybe 12" and you could find a commode 1-1/2" smaller so, you might be able to squeeze into 65" minimum (finished, not frame). This would be a very small powder room. Some of us would not fit in it.


Fwiw, a kohler wellworth, round bowl is 28" total projection (on a standard 12" rough in). (I just measured to check).


----------



## deter

I've got one in my house. 30" wide, 6' long. standard round bowl with a pedestal sink. outswing door. I dont have any problems with it and I'm not the skinniest guy.

an inswing door is a no-go unless you like to stand on the toilet while you close the door


----------



## Fouthgeneration

2x3" stud framing around Powder room, with soundproofing.....two inches around stool huge difference to the big azzed..:whistling

"Neo angle door on 5x5 foot room corner, crapper behind door swing?

Prison fixture stool/sink combo:jester:


----------



## TimNJ

I once jammed one in under a stairway.
Went round and round with inspector until my plumber copied the page out of the code book saying 15" center of pipe to finished wall (baseboard).
Then we used a little corner wall hung sink that gave us clearance from front of bowl.
Door opened out.


----------



## [email protected]

Thats needs a pocket door, barn door, out swinging door, or anything other than the door spec'd... Been in similar bathrooms its a nightmare


----------



## txgencon

The 40-1/2" x 90" (framing diminsions) is just over 25 sq. ft.. 

This drawing shows a 28" circle in the area where one would stand to close the door behind them. Pocket door not an option (client emphatic). I have a similar situation in my own home with the toilet room off the en suite. Mine is actually a little tighter (34" x 86" with a 2'2" door) and it works OK for us.

This is actually for one of those "Tiny Houses" (734 sq. ft.) proposed to be built in the middle of 66 acres. The architect for this is a real piece of work. I already know she will be offended at my suggestion to expand the powder room from 16 sq. ft. to 25 sq.ft. (which would require changing sevral kitchen base and wall cabinets). The powder room was a modification to one of her stock plans. The prospective client is emphatic about no one using her bathroom. I've been to their home here for events and they have an entry lockset on the bedroom door so no one can enter. (Actually, I would like a peek. I've imagined all sorts of weird kinky stuff in there. I've heard "stories".)

I'm just doing a plan review (friend of a friend deal). I already know I want no part of the actual construction part of this project.


----------



## CarpenterSFO

32 x 72 is fine. Move the door over so it touches the toilet when it's open to 90 degrees. Put in a small wall-mounted sink

I've put powder rooms in front hall coat closets that were right around that size. Put in nice lights, paint, tile, and they are exactly what the owner wants. The woman of the house won't use it, but men and guests will, just fine.


----------



## TimNJ

Use a bi-fold door or an accordion door.

I remember when I was a kid my aunt's bathroom had an accordion door that was right next to the refrigerator.
Even as a little kid it was really embarrassing to have to take a dump when she was in there cooking.


----------



## txgencon

TimNJ said:


> Use a bi-fold door or an accordion door.
> 
> I remember when I was a kid my aunt's bathroom had an accordion door that was right next to the refrigerator.
> Even as a little kid it was really embarrassing to have to take a dump when she was in there cooking.


The door to the powder room is "safely" remote to the kitchen, not directly across from it. To me, it would be a total no-no to have a bathroom to opens anywhere close to the kitchen dining or living areas.


----------



## LeeDesignBuild

I'd suggest a pocket, out-swing is fine. The in-swing is a poor choice since no door stop = door constantly hitting the toilet + space issues. A pocket would give the impression/presence of additional space in the powder room.


----------



## Splinter

In-swing door- problem solved...


----------



## Big Shoe

Locking pocket doors suck. I'm always fixing them for customers. They are not always the answer. Just put an outswing door in. :thumbsup:


----------



## greg24k

Splinter said:


> In-swing door- problem solved...


This reminds me how in the old days when garages were smaller and a car wouldn't fit in it, they would cut the bottom of the back wall to get the car in.:thumbsup:


----------



## greg24k

You need min 30" for toilet rough-in so 30x80 will be suitable for a small powder room.


----------



## Spencer

Big Shoe said:


> Locking pocket doors suck. I'm always fixing them for customers. They are not always the answer. Just put an outswing door in. :thumbsup:


So true. Having to deal with a pocket door on a heavily used bathroom all the time is a pain. I hate pocket doors though so I'm biased.


----------



## Warren

Spencer said:


> So true. Having to deal with a pocket door on a heavily used bathroom all the time is a pain. I hate pocket doors though so I'm biased.


People never learn. We average about 2 pocket doors per new house that we frame. The contractors do their best to talk people out of them, but sometimes they are insistent. I don't know what the deal is there. A door disappearing into a wall must just seem way too cool for some people to not have a couple.


----------



## Spencer

Warren said:


> People never learn. We average about 2 pocket doors per new house that we frame. The contractors do their best to talk people out of them, but sometimes they are insistent. I don't know what the deal is there. A door disappearing into a wall must just seem way too cool for some people to not have a couple.


This is the only pocket door in my house and it stays open 99% of the time. They are practical in a few situations but not many. Never on a heavily closed door IMO.


----------



## Chopsaw Chick

If I had a bathroom like that in the middle of 66 acres, I'd just pee outside! :whistling

My vote is for a pocket door, even though I hate pocket doors!


----------



## Tinstaafl

Warren said:


> I don't know what the deal is there. A door disappearing into a wall must just seem way too cool for some people to not have a couple.


I think they're totally cool. As long as I don't have to install or maintain them.


----------



## Golden view

31x49 1/2. I once had food poisoning where this would have come in handy.


----------

